
Dell's 43-inch, 4K monitor supports four clients on one screen - petepete
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/23/dell-43-inch-quad-monitor/
======
mobiuscog
So can the Philips BDM4065UC which has been around for ages and is a pretty
nice monitor (although only supports 60Hz 4K on the displayport input).

A much nicer price as well, even if lacking 3 inches ;)

~~~
vardump
Neither have pivot (portrait orientation) though. Except maybe by mounting it
to monitor arm or something.

I want an ability to control monitors programmatically. I want to be able to
script brightness, contrast, active input, etc. Using buttons to do that is
just so horrible, especially with multi-monitor setups.

Monitors should also signal orientation and ambient light level back (many
monitors have sensors for these anyways!). I want my OS to automatically
adjust to portrait when I rotate the damn monitor.

All this must happen in a standard way, that's always available regardless of
currently active video input. Bluetooth could work for this. No I2C pins
anymore, please.

USB ports should be powered and connected all the time. Not just when the
monitor is on, this makes the feature nearly useless.

~~~
mobiuscog
There's absolutely massive room for improvement in the monitor market - I
agree that all of the things you mention should be standard by now.

Even TVs still have atrocious menu systems considering how cheap technology is
now - A raspberry pi zero is likely far more capable than most TV/monitor UI
controllers.

